# Firma "Söll" bekannt???



## Frank (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Wassertests. Dabei bin ich auf einen kleinen Koffer der Marke "Söll" gestoßen. Ist die Marke bekannt und gut oder habt ihr andere Sachen, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Imo benutze ich Teststreifen von Tetra. Die haben allerdings den Nachteil keine genauen Werte zu liefern.

MfG 
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

in der aktiven "Mess-Zeit" benutzte ich anfangs Tetra, Streifentests wie auch den Koffer mit den Tröpfchentests. Mittlerweile messe ich (wenn überhaupt) nur noch mit JBL ... sind meine Erfahrungswerte.

Hatte irgendwo noch nen Link, wo das ganze mal wegen der Genauigkeit verglichen wurde  :?  ... find den Link aber nimma  :cry:


----------



## lars (6. Sep. 2004)

hi...


JBL damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden !!!!!!!!!
der von oase war auch nicht das wahre !

habe mir wohl nur die test gekauft die ich auch brauche und nicht den großen koffer von JBL.......


----------



## Frank (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jungteichbauer und lars,

ich werde mal den Test von Söll testen     

Hab zwar keinen Vergleich zu JBL oder OASE, werde aber zu gegebender Zeit hier nochmal posten wie ich als Laie damit zurechtgekommen bin.   

Bis denne 
Frank


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

so, hab den Test mit Söll getestet. Koffer mit vielen Fläschchen, aber nur *3* Tests möglich. Außerdem stimmen die Farben von meinen Tests nicht mit denen im Buch beschriebenen überein. Folglich habe ich das Dingen sofort wieder zurückgebracht. (Hab ja fast nichts davon gebraucht   )

Da ihr ja so von JBL schwärmt, werde ich mir den jetzt mal bestellen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Frank (9. Sep. 2004)

Hi @ll,

ich hab heute schon das Testset von JBL bekommen!   Wahnsinnig schnell, hab ich vorgestern erst bestellt.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, im Vergleich mit SÖLL viel einfacher in der Handhabung und alles leicht abzulesende Ergebnisse (keine komplizierten Umrechnungstabellen), mit denen man auch was anfangen kann.

Ja, und was soll ich sagen: Oh Schreck, Nitritgehalt immer noch viel zu hoch: 0,8 mg. Obwohl ich vor ca. 1 Woche schon ein Nitritsenkendes Mittel eingesetzt hab. Da ich ja nach meiner Säuberungsaktion fast keinen Schlamm mehr im Teich habe, werde ich mir jetzt mal von einem Bekannten Schlamm "ausborgen", um den Bakterienhaushalt wieder auf Fordermann zu bringen. 

Mein Fe Gehalt liegt übrigens auch unter 0,05 mg. Soll zwar nicht gefährlich sein, wirkt sich aber ungünstig auf das Pflanzenwachstum aus. Also auch da mal was ändern. Möchte jetzt bloß nicht mit zuviel "Chemie" im Wasser herumexperimentieren. Für eure Vorschläge bin ich euch jederzeit dankbar.

MfG
Frank


----------



## imo-greif (9. Sep. 2004)

was meinst du mit schlamm ausborgen
gruss michael


----------



## Frank (9. Sep. 2004)

Hi imo-greif,

na Grundschlamm ausm Nachbarsteich, von wegen einiger Mikroorganismen, und so. Mal sehen obs hilft...?

MfG
Frank


----------



## imo-greif (10. Sep. 2004)

hallo frank,
die erste frage, hast du fische im teich?
wenn ja scheidet dein gedankengang aus.
zweitens wenn unbedingt aus einem fremden teich solltest du 
unbedingt vorher überprüfen wie es mit den wasserwerten 
aussieht bzw. mit parasieten, pilzen usw.
wenn meine wasserwerte nicht stimmen würden, erstens filter reinigen
zweitens teilwasserwechsel und drittens filter mittels neuen bakterien neu starten. 
gruss michael


----------



## Thorsten (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

also ich wäre vorsichtig ...aus "fremden" Teichen was in meinem eigenen einzusetzten! Dieser "fremde" Teich hat eine eigene Fauna und muss nicht gut für deinen Teich sein.  

Wasserwechsel :  2/3 Wasser austauschen ... und abwarten.

Starterbakterien dürften zum Saisonende wenig bringen da Sie 4-6 Wochen Anlaufzeit benötigen und diese ab einer Wassertemparatur von mind. 10 Grad anfangen sich zu entwickeln ... und die Zeit ist leider bald vorbei.


----------



## imo-greif (10. Sep. 2004)

hallo frank,
ich stimme thorsten voll zu, nur es gibt starterbakterien die schnell
reagieren, wobei immer die temperatur berücksichtigt werden sollte.
wenn du keine fische hast ist es sowieso unproblematisch.
gruss michael


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, hallo Michael,

mann, das war ja schon fast "Sturmlaufen". Also, ihr habt mich überzeugt, keinen Schlamm aus dem Nachbarsteig zu nehmen. Der war schon ein bisschen beleidigt, als ich ihm den Grund sagte.   

Außerdem habe ich meinen Pf ja gerade erst in Betrieb genommen, (erst vor einer Woche gebaut) Ich werde jetzt erst nochmal etwas schnellwirksames biologisches einbringen, und dann mal abwarten wie sich das mit dem Pf auswirkt. Kennt ihr ein gutes Produkt?

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Antworten

MfG
Frank


----------



## lars (10. Sep. 2004)

wofür willst du starter bakies in den teich kippen ?? für diese sasion ist es gelaufen !!! und wenn du keine fische hast bringt das sowie so nix, dann gib mir lieber € 30 .... ;-)


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo lars,

hab aber Fischies, und denen möchte ich noch was gutes tun. Bischen warm solls ja noch bleiben. Vllt bleibt der Teich dieses Jahr ein wenig länger aktiv.  

MfG
Frank


----------



## lars (10. Sep. 2004)

denke es ist rausgeschmissen, aba es soll ja beruhigend wirken, nicht wahr ;-)

gruß lars


----------

